# Compound Tenons , simple and easy



## Charles Neil (Sep 13, 2016)

This is how I have dealt with compound tenons for years, hope it helps some one

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Pertty nifty! 

I guess those mirrors come in handy for you old guys that can't bend over @Mike1950 you might want to take a look at that . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Pertty nifty!
> 
> I guess those mirrors come in handy for you old guys that can't bend over @Mike1950 you might want to take a look at that . . . .


WHAT!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

